# X Shaped legs for 10 month filly. Normal or.. problem??



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have 10 month old Arabian filly. She was transported for 2000 miles taking 6 days in a trailer. When she arrived my happiness was damaged when I saw her running in a pasture... She cares her self beautifully, just.. her back legs she places a side and when she stands..her legs makes X shape.. pictures talks better.. According the girl who sold this filly - she was perfectly fine when she left, she was standing in perfect angles..My vet said that it is a possibility that filly got some trauma when was transported. she is receiving anti inflammatory meds. Its been few days, I dont see improvment. 
Somebody maybe has some ideas..?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Just looks like she's badly cow hocked to me...


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah...I got nothin. 

Very curious to read other answers though. She's still young. Maybe she'll grow out of it?


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Maybe pictures dont tell much..but when she runs, from the first look I was thinking she has leg or legs broken.. I hope to see improvement, but worry that she been that way..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

did you not have many photos you looked at when you bought her from a distance? can you not compare them to these? if she is running around your pasture, I doubt she has injured herself. more likely, she was this way all along.


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

ForeverSunRider, are you suggesting that farrier might help? I was thinking about the same..


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

tinyliny, I got a ton of pictures. Pictures can be done perfectly from the angle as needed. You know how it works. Plus, my vet said that it is possible for her to have sore legs after such as trip. The worse, I dont see improvement so far. Its been 4 days.


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

The way how she stands.. she barely touches ground with her right back leg. last pictures shows that. not even talking about X shape on the joins area. Have anyone seen something like that, specially in fillies?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

lauryte77 said:


> ForeverSunRider, are you suggesting that farrier might help? I was thinking about the same..


It never hurts to ask. My farrier is like my vet ('cept we actually have a vet )

But he knows a TON about horses and he comes out every 4 weeks - much more often than the vet, so if ever I have a question I just ask him and he usually has an answer. Or tells me to call Dave (our vet).


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Were you the one doing the transporting, OP? Did anything happen in the trailer? Otherwise, she's cow hocked for sure (not untypical in Arabians - I consider it one of their endearing qualities:lol and I should think it will improve as she gets older although she'll probably never completely lose it. The right leg thing though is a bit disconcerting - if it is a trauma of some sort then it just needs time and it may also need a bit of physical therapy to get the area in question loosened up/stretched out so she can put the heel down.

Best of luck with it and keep us updated.


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, Chevaux! And thanks everyone. As I still have my worries, but I will call farrier tomorrow. You might be right, as some people have different understanding about what they see. I am not trying to tell that the girl who sold me this baby was lying to me, but for sure I want to explode all my options and see if there is something what needs to be done to have this filly growing into nice lady.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The pics show me cow hocked for sure. Not sure about that right foot/leg, whether she's just standing funny or if there really is an issue. Pics taken from behind with her standing on a hard, level surface would tell a lot more. If in real concern though, I would want some radiographs done in case there's more to it that just being cow hocked which is pretty normal.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Cheveaux, the cow hocks are an issue with how she's conformed and it's unlikely that they would be a result of any trauma from the trip. I would be talking to my vet or farrier about the right leg though. If she's reluctant to put weight on it, then there may be an issue there.

It isn't certain, but she may grow out of her issues with the cow hocks. I have a horse that was almost as bad as your filly when he was young


















But he grew up and straightened out nicely.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My 2 year old was really bad at standing with his back legs together like that when he was younger too. So hopefully it's a young-horse thing!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is cow hocked. If she trots unevenly and does not want to put her right rear foot on the ground then she is Cow Hocked AND lame. Lameness could have happened in the trailer (twisted a fetlock joint or hock or banged herself or she could have an abscess). 

She may improve some with weight.. it looks like she may be a little thin... but we need to see a video of her moving AND some side shots. At 10 months old this filly has a lot of maturing to do (like another 2 years at least). 

She may always be cow hocked. Toed out behind is normal (horse's hind leg is a spiral construction so they toe out a bit behind so that the stifle can clear the belly). 

How much horse experience do you have? 

This filly is yours?? How did you come to buy her? What is her breeding? Where are you located (what country)?


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

She is mine now. She was purchased in AZ, USA and moved to IL, USA. I did not have a chance to see her live before buying. That was my mistake. But she seemed just perfect what I was looking for. I will try to get some videos to have better idea. But she definitely is not thin. Girl, who had her, was really caring about her. I allow possibility that maybe her previous owner did not see something wrong with her, but no neglect was done.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It took 6 days to get from AZ to IL?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

oh vair oh said:


> It took 6 days to get from AZ to IL?


Lots of stops and bad traffic maybe?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

More then likely...You got scammed. 90% of horse sellers lie. "She was fine when she left here"...well sure? Okay. But...what is YOUR definition of "fine" 

I'd say this is a major conformation fault due to either poor breeding or in-utero placement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

CLaPorte432, I am not thinking about people bad. Either way, my concern is - my filly. I am not sending her back, or something. I just want to see her grow up in a beautiful Arabian black mare. I dont want to miss something, if there is something I can do or should do to make sure she will grow out of it.


----------



## lauryte77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have to agree, it was long trip, and multiple stops. Driver said he was not driving during the dark, and horses were in and out of trailer.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

And that's great! She has a good loving home. 

Be careful with farriers though. Find a competent one that knows how to handle a cow hocked horse. Especially a young one. Trying to correct them can lead to even more issues then if they were just left alone in the first place.

I'm curious to see how she moves. Do you have a video?

I knew a horribly conformed Appy yearling once. Her legs were so bad that she hopped/ran like a deer with the feet together. :shock: She did get better as she aged. But it was a horrid site to see a horse do that. Amusing. But horrid. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there, to ease your mind - I honestly believe a lot of that cow hock will get a lot better by the time she is about 4 years old.. My APHA filly was nearly 2 yeas old when I got her - she was cow hocked just like that and she was knock kneed as well - she grew out of it completely.. she even winged when trotting @ 2YO and it got better as she grew.. now you could not tell.. Arabians are knows to mature late.. give her time - I bet she'll get better  I'd make sure she won't be LIGHTLY started before well into her 3rd. year if not later (under saddle)


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Your best bet is to get x-rays done by equine vet.

Also, where were they getting her on and off trailer at? That to me is a nightmare right there.

Did you have PPE done before paid for her?

Do you have photos of her before she was shipped?


----------

